# wanted dry rub jerky recipe



## labrador103 (Oct 15, 2013)

looking for a dry rub jerky recipe,  anyone have good recipe they have tried.....

Thanks


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 15, 2013)

Labrador.........dry rub only or a brine and rub? And, what are you using for meat?

Brad


----------



## labrador103 (Oct 15, 2013)

dry rub only and venison


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is one of them.........

2 tablespoons crushed black pepper
2 tablespoons kosher salt
1 tablespoon granulated garlic
1 tablespoon granulated onion
1 tablespoon crushed coriander
1 tablespoon crushed red pepper flakes
Adjust to your liking........

Brad


----------

